#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > General Discussion >  >  Why do people break up?

## Moana

*HELLO GUYS!*

*What are the reasons couples break up?* When our relationships fail, we sometimes wonder if there was something we could have done to save them- or if there were warning signs we could have heeded to get out sooner. While we don't always notice these signals as a relationship begins to take a nose-dive, sometimes we can look back afterward and determine what went wrong!
*

WHY DO YOU GUYS THINK THAT PEOPLE BREAK UP? WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK THE REASONS COULD BE?* :Smile:

----------


## Bhavya

> *HELLO GUYS!*
> 
> *What are the reasons couples break up?* When our relationships fail, we sometimes wonder if there was something we could have done to save them- or if there were warning signs we could have heeded to get out sooner. While we don't always notice these signals as a relationship begins to take a nose-dive, sometimes we can look back afterward and determine what went wrong!
> *
> 
> WHY DO YOU GUYS THINK THAT PEOPLE BREAK UP? WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK THE REASONS COULD BE?*


There are several reasons for break up like ego , bad behaviors,cheating, being unsupportive,lying and many more.

----------

